# Any natural bodybuilding competitions for teens around the UK?



## TheBlondMyth

love bodybuilding and in a year or 2 i would love to do a natural comp just for the experience. is there any around the UK?


----------



## RickMiller

I believe MuscleMania have a teen category. http://musclemania.com/home/britain.html


----------



## iMunkie

Pretty sure - http://www.bnbf.co.uk/events-new.htm


----------

